# my dream 'camper' (Iveco Daily 4x4) ..... only bother with video if interested in 4x4/overlanding



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

You can see the Iveco with the hab box at 17.17 min






...........and they say money doesn't make you happy


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

NO!!!!!!  Not Andrew   

Lovely trucks and Iveco have bought their 4x4 panel van back, which is a great option for a conversion too. 
Sprinter has some competition now.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> NO!!!!!!  Not Andrew
> 
> Lovely trucks and Iveco have bought their 4x4 panel van back, which is a great option for a conversion too.
> Sprinter has some competition now.


Build quality of the Iveco is shoddy to say the least.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

What would you guy's go for? Toyota does take some beating in the 4x4 options, first choice for every militia around the world!!


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Build quality of the Iveco is shoddy to say the least.


I don't know whether that reputation is still applicable anymore, I am not comparing Iveco in quality to Mercedes but I think Iveco have moved on somewhat.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Tookey said:


> What would you guy's go for? Toyota does take some beating in the 4x4 options, first choice for every militia around the world!!



How long have you got? 

20 years worth of chats round the fire and I still don't really know.   Chances are next van will be a Sprinter too.

The UN hand Land Cruisers out like sweets to any militia. I never said that!


----------



## caledonia (Aug 24, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I don't know whether that reputation is still applicable anymore, I am not comparing Iveco in quality to Mercedes but I think Iveco have moved on somewhat.


They’re still crap. My mate buys them new for work vans and they’re not cheap but he’s had loads of problems.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> How long have you got?
> 
> 20 years worth of chats round the fire and I still don't really know.   Chances are next van will be a Sprinter too.
> 
> The UN hand Land Cruisers out like sweets to any militia. I never said that!


Your van certainly ticks a lot of my boxes.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> How long have you got?
> 
> 20 years worth of chats round the fire and I still don't really know.   Chances are next van will be a Sprinter too.
> 
> The UN hand Land Cruisers out like sweets to any militia. I never said that!


What do you drive Mark, sorry, I've worked out it's a Sprinter but what is it?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Both the Iveco and Land Cruiser, are far superior to my last Sprinter (on paper at least) but both got stuck on a field I had driven across about 15 mins earlier. No, I didn't churn it up for them  
Both too much weight over the rear, which happens on all these types of conversions, and the Iveco driver didn't engage rear locker until stuck, too late. 
My green Sprinter didn't even have dif locks.







A


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Both the Iveco and Land Cruiser, are far superior to my last Sprinter (on paper at least) but both got stuck on a field I had driven across about 15 mins earlier. No, I didn't churn it up for them
> Both too much weight over the rear, which happens on all these types of conversions, and the Iveco driver didn't engage rear locker until stuck, too late.
> My green Sprinter didn't even have dif locks.
> 
> ...


What event was that? I'm sure I have seen 2 or 3 (possibly more) of the vehicles in the photos at last years 'overlander show' in Stratford.

I wanted a 4x4 Sprinter but my budget max was 13k and couldn't find one that wasnt pretty beaten up and rusty for that money. Did a 10 hour round trip to view one 'in good condition '......bloody hole in the floor you could fit your fist through


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Tookey said:


> What do you drive Mark, sorry, I've worked out it's a Sprinter but what is it?



Mine was built as a standard Sprinter 319 4x4, but was sent to Oberaigner to be converted to full time 4x4, 3 dif locks and much lower low ratio than supplied as standard. Oberaigner are the original suppliers of all the 4x4 components in a factory built Sprinter 4x4.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Tookey said:


> What event was that? I'm sure I have seen 2 or 3 (possibly more) of the vehicles in the photos at last years 'overlander show' in Stratford



https://www.abenteuer-allrad.de/en/

A must show to see, the show is great but the camping area unbelievable. Stratford X 100.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> https://www.abenteuer-allrad.de/en/
> 
> A must show to see, the show is great but the camping area unbelievable. Stratford X 100.


Yup, I've heard of it


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Mine was built as a standard Sprinter 319 4x4, but was sent to Oberaigner to be converted to full time 4x4, 3 dif locks and much lower low ratio than supplied as standard. Oberaigner are the original suppliers of all the 4x4 components in a factory built Sprinter 4x4.


Do you get many opportunities to drive off road?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 24, 2020)

Mine being old school is good,but far to much unused wiring around the dash and more fuses/relays than a power station.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Mine being old school is good,but far to much unused wiring around the dash and more fuses/relays than a power station.


Old school is good. I said the Iveco in the video was my dream camper but the reality is if I was driving the length of the Americas or something as demanding it's too techy. I would be interested to know if its 'brain' would throw a hissy fit if high sulphur diesel was put in it.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Do you get many opportunities to drive off road?



Not as many as I'd like. Even MWB Sprinter is a bit too big for a lot of UK green lanes, and I'm a bit too precious about the thing too, it will come back damaged.   
But nearly all my trips are based around doing some off roading somewhere, alps, pyrenees etc. 
It's not really "off roading" as it's always on tracks, but many you won't get far without 4x4. Trouble in Europe even the Ivecos with a tall coach built body are too tall for many tracks, you'll spend all day cutting off branches. 
Someone need to do a 4x4 TARDIS


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 24, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Old school is good. I said the Iveco in the video was my dream camper but the reality is if I was driving the length of the Americas or something as demanding it's too techy. I would be interested to know if its 'brain' would throw a hissy fit if high sulphur diesel was put in it.


Or central heating oil with cooking oil added,opps i did not say that osifer.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Not as many as I'd like. Even MWB Sprinter is a bit too big for a lot of UK green lanes, and I'm a bit too precious about the thing too, it will come back damaged.
> But nearly all my trips are based around doing some off roading somewhere, alps, pyrenees etc.
> It's not really "off roading" as it's always on tracks, but many you won't get far without 4x4. Trouble in Europe even the Ivecos with a tall coach built body are too tall for many tracks, you'll spend all day cutting off branches.
> Someone need to do a 4x4 TARDIS


I'm in the some what awkward position of wanting to now what my Delica is capable of with regards to tracks but am not in a position where I can pay for any repairs if I mess up. Looking forward to just trying it on wet long grass tbh


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I'm in the some what awkward position of wanting to now what my Delica is capable of with regards to tracks but am not in a position where I can pay for any repairs if I mess up. Looking forward to just trying it on wet long grass tbh


 Delica's are very capable off road, many have a rear dif lock. The camper body will have compromised that a bit, keep it light as possible and don't chuck all the weight behind the rear axle. 
Theres a video of a coach built Delica on a track, in Wales I think?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Some dream campers here. Love the idea of a pop top on the Iveco. Lottery winning kind of money though. 

https://www.custom-campers.de/galerie/


----------



## Boris7 (Aug 24, 2020)

KRUG



			http://krugxp.com/img/Krug-book_210x297-EN-PRESS.pdf
		


MAN 4 wheeler 5950 module Option B....... March delivery


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2020)

Boris7 said:


> KRUG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Proper beast. Very nice.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

Boris7 said:


> KRUG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are going with it?


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Delica's are very capable off road, many have a rear dif lock. The camper body will have compromised that a bit, keep it light as possible and don't chuck all the weight behind the rear axle.
> Theres a video of a coach built Delica on a track, in Wales I think?


Your thoughts/opinion on my spare tyre placement please. My Delica is top heavy, a fellow forum member removes his awning for some of his trips, I have done the same.

Spare tyre is presently slung underneath just behind rear axle, it does compromise the departure angle but I am hesitant to get it up on the body due to lifting weight higher up. Your thoughts?


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I'm in the some what awkward position of wanting to now what my Delica is capable of with regards to tracks but am not in a position where I can pay for any repairs if I mess up. Looking forward to just trying it on wet long grass tbh


Answer is, its very capable!
Just back from a week in the Scottish borders.
Towed a lwb transit m/h out (twice!) off muddy field which is becoming the norm now.
Downside is height with overhanging branches, and not good on sideslopes.
Make sure you engage low ratio and diff lock now and again (on slippy stuff) to keep selectors free.
Dave


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> Answer is, its very capable!
> Just back from a week in the Scottish borders.
> Towed a lwb transit m/h out (twice!) off muddy field which is becoming the norm now.
> Downside is height with overhanging branches, and not good on sideslopes.
> ...


Does the diff engage automatically when 4x4 is engaged? Will have to google 'selectors'.....no idea what they are  

I am giving more time and research to the hab box at present than mechanics of the vehicle 

Where do you shackle your tow rope? Let me know if prefer to PM 

Good trip?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Your thoughts/opinion on my spare tyre placement please. My Delica is top heavy, a fellow forum member removes his awning for some of his trips, I have done the same.
> 
> Spare tyre is presently slung underneath just behind rear axle, it does compromise the departure angle but I am hesitant to get it up on the body due to lifting weight higher up. Your thoughts?



Spare tyre, another pain, where to put it. 
I think unless there is a way to get on the back I'd leave it where it is. 
Something is always going compromise rear departure, might as well be the tyre, unless it's reducing it by a huge amount?
If already top heavy, you really don't want to add to that, side slopes are always one of the scariest things to come across, you don't want to make it worse.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Does the diff engage automatically when 4x4 is engaged? Will have to google 'selectors'.....no idea what they are
> 
> I am giving more time and research to the hab box at present than mechanics of the vehicle
> 
> ...



Diff lock will have it's own lever or button. Won't engage with 4x4, or at least I don't know of any vehicle where it engages automatically when engaging 4x4, you wouldn't want that. 
Difflock buttons are typically a picture showing 4 wheels and drive train with an X on the axle you are operating diff lock.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Spare tyre, another pain, where to put it.
> I think unless there is a way to get on the back I'd leave it where it is.
> Something is always going compromise rear departure, might as well be the tyre, unless it's reducing it by a huge amount?
> If already top heavy, you really don't want to add to that, side slopes are always one of the scariest things to come across, you don't want to make it worse.


It doesn't reduce it by much but I have the concern of damaging the wheel rim. I think my route might be to get a welder to put a plate across the bars that support the wheel. People regularly complete the Mongol rally in 2WD ( I think vehicle has to cost less than £1500 (or similar amount) but I hope to do some side routes off the main roads/good tracks.

Getting there and keeping the family safe is the priority so will not be pushing the Delica to its limits, far from them hopefully. My ego allows me to turn around and go back the way I came  

Also have the advantage that a Ford Ranger is joining me in Turkey for the journey East which is a comfort with regards to having a solid rescue vehicle as a companion


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 25, 2020)

S/wheel on bum as easy to get at without crawling in the muck.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Mine was built as a standard Sprinter 319 4x4, but was sent to Oberaigner to be converted to full time 4x4, 3 dif locks and much lower low ratio than supplied as standard. Oberaigner are the original suppliers of all the 4x4 components in a factory built Sprinter 4x4.


Would you mind explaining 3 diff locks or was that a typo?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Would you mind explaining 3 diff locks or was that a typo?



3 diff locks.
Centre, rear and front.

Permanent 4x4 have a centre differential so without any form of electrical traction control, etc, these need a diff lock.

Part time 4x4 generally don't have a centre differential.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

Boris7 said:


> KRUG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I belonged to an Overlanding forum before it died a slow death. Most members have big vehicles similiar to yours. The members migrated over to a truck forum, including Steve Wigglesworth author of 'Build your own Overland Camper'. If you are interested I will take the time to track down which forum (it will not be a quick search so only if genuinely interested please)


----------



## ricc (Aug 25, 2020)

my 08 iveco daily went in for mot yesterday...... tester was shocked....... needed a pair of wiper blades.

ive found the daily to be a lot better on wet grass than previous transits.... i guess due to the rear drive axle being further forward more of the load weight is on the rear axle,   and it turns tighter .


----------



## runnach (Aug 25, 2020)

My contribution to the thread, my outfit albeit the caravan is not that clever off road but the rangie a different story.

Lots of expensive things to go wrong on it, but for a standard production car it does far more than it should do. And worthy to wear the Land Rover badge.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 25, 2020)

Saw this on Skye last year, thats out Burstner Iexo sitting next to it 





that we hired prior to buying a motorhome.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

I love the 'big boys' but they are just too big for the UK in my opinion, they are designed to get you to most places on the planet but the sheer size of them means that so many B roads are unavailable to them that they cant get to a lot of our Islands finest locations.

Still want one though


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

Now this is a beautiful compromise 

VW LT40 4x4.........van porn


----------



## mark61 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I love the 'big boys' but they are just too big for the UK in my opinion, they are designed to get you to most places on the planet but the sheer size of them means that so many B roads are unavailable to them that they cant get to a lot of our Islands finest locations.
> 
> Still want one though



Yes, too big for UK, too big for Europe, too big for Africa, still want one too.


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Does the diff engage automatically when 4x4 is engaged? Will have to google 'selectors'.....no idea what they are
> 
> I am giving more time and research to the hab box at present than mechanics of the vehicle
> 
> ...


I slightly misled you with diff lock, our older 4x4's have no centre diff - so going into 4x4 mode (H or L ratio) locks front and rear axles directly.
It does have front auto freewheel hubs though.
There is a good section in the owners manual on how to use it.
My other Delica (L400) had viscous centre diff, so no need to disengage when back on the dry.

Dave.
PS ref to selector is just the linkage from the 4wd lever to the top of the transfer box


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 25, 2020)

This was parked 2 vans up from us in France last night. Looked pretty cool.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

I was very seriously considering (viewed 2) buying a Mercedes ex supermarket fridge/freezer van so very similiar to the above picture. Well insulated, straight sides to work with, most have high mileage but the price is very reasonable as its not a desired vehicle.....a lot of positives. Couldn't find one older than 2013 so decided they were too techy for my needs and also came to the conclusion that it was too close to departure date to start a self build.

I would still like to convert one though at one point


----------



## Drover (Aug 25, 2020)

A mate worked for iveco, 
First day fitting a rear axle , said to management the holes dont line up...
No problem just drill another hole.....
That's iveco for you.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> A mate worked for iveco,
> First day fitting a rear axle , said to management the holes dont line up...
> No problem just drill another hole.....
> That's iveco for you.


Out of interest how long ago was that?


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 25, 2020)

A friend of mine has  an old Wildmoor PRV de-mountable camper that mounts via rollers on the pick up bed, so its easy to 'drive away'.
Its based on a Mitsi L200 4x4 single cab.
(He is actually about to sell it...)


			https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/userfiles/file/MMM%20historic%20road%20tests/PRV%20Wildmoor%20dismountable%20on%20SWB%204x4%20Tata%20Loadbeta%202.0TDI%20.pdf


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> A friend of mine has  an old Wildmoor PRV de-mountable camper that mounts via rollers on the pick up bed, so its easy to 'drive away'.
> Its based on a Mitsi L200 4x4 single cab.
> (He is actually about to sell it...)
> 
> ...


Can never make up my mind as to whether mountables are brilliant or awful


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Can never make up my mind as to whether mountables are brilliant or awful


Pam anderson springs to mind


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 25, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> A mate worked for iveco,
> First day fitting a rear axle , said to management the holes dont line up...
> No problem just drill another hole.....
> That's iveco for you.



Iveco precision engineering. Every hole guaranteed to be 5mm out


----------



## Boris7 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Where are going with it?



Nelson, New Zealand


----------



## Tookey (Aug 25, 2020)

Boris7 said:


> Nelson, New Zealand


Well I was not expecting that reply! Wow, how long does the shipping take and would be interested to know the shipping cost but do appreciate that is something you might not want to share.

Tell us about the trip plan............


----------



## mickymost (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I was very seriously considering (viewed 2) buying a Mercedes ex supermarket fridge/freezer van so very similiar to the above picture. Well insulated, straight sides to work with, most have high mileage but the price is very reasonable as its not a desired vehicle.....a lot of positives. Couldn't find one older than 2013 so decided they were too techy for my needs and also came to the conclusion that it was too close to departure date to start a self build.
> 
> I would still like to convert one though at one point




Did see someone on Youtube last year attempting to convert a Supermarket Dot Com Van.Lots to mess with i/e the freezer/chiller  unit and its pipework.The two partitions need removing Freezer and fridge compartments)and still no access to cab.Not a route I would advise anyone converting a van to take.Too much hassle but up to you?They also have untold miles 300 thousand plus. I know I used to drive one and they are abused by many different drivers.Only plus is they are cheap!


----------



## Drover (Aug 25, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Out of interest how long ago was that?


It was a while ago, at least 5 years..
The bit I didn't say was it was on a tractor unit production line.....  though still iveco. 
I bought one many moons ago and to be fair it never gave any trouble right up to the day the wiring loom caught fire...


----------



## Boris7 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Well I was not expecting that reply! Wow, how long does the shipping take and would be interested to know the shipping cost but do appreciate that is something you might not want to share.
> 
> Tell us about the trip plan............




My cousin drove from Nelson to the UK via Oporto in a VW camper some years ago, had a great time but the world has changed.

I‘ve driven to Mumbai, but that was work (in a truck)

I‘ve planned a route to Nelson, but the middle bit is sketchy, UK to Georgia is easy. UK to Muscat is not an issue, but entering India from Pakistan is harder and entering India by sea is really problematic.

So Kazakhstan to Mongolia is the best current route, but that means a short foray into either China or Russia, Russia’s not an issue for me as I have another non UK/EU passport but the second driver doesn’t 

China will not accept my second country passport, so we would both need to cross on UK passports, but there’s no guarantee they will allow us and it’s a massive detour.

So back to India, Ferry from Oman to Pakistan and a land border.

This is make or break, cross into India, then Bangladesh, Mayanmar, Thailand, Singapore.

Looks easy from there, but it ain’t, container ship to Darwin (best estimate 12 days, but no guarantee that we can travel on the ship as only 2 cabins and we cant book too far in advance)

Drive to Sydney and then............

Option 1 Container ship to NZ or 

Option 2 Sell truck in Aus and cruise ship to NZ

Prefer Option 1, but selling in NZ may be harder and you’ll have spent more getting the truck there.

Opinion 3 Ship truck back from NZ to either home or South America............


----------



## Tookey (Aug 26, 2020)

Boris7 said:


> My cousin drove from Nelson to the UK via Oporto in a VW camper some years ago, had a great time but the world has changed.
> 
> I‘ve driven to Mumbai, but that was work (in a truck)
> 
> ...



Around $100 a day I believe to travel thru China to have some gov monkey sitting in the cab with you telling you what you can I can't do !!

Amazing trip. Approx leave date?


----------



## Tookey (Aug 26, 2020)

Boris7 said:


> My cousin drove from Nelson to the UK via Oporto in a VW camper some years ago, had a great time but the world has changed.
> 
> I‘ve driven to Mumbai, but that was work (in a truck)
> 
> ...


I suspect you already have it but 'overlander' by Chris Scott is excellent although all route info is now out of date it is still a valuable resource

'First Overland' is an interesting read, I love the way it's written, very posh 'old school' but adds to it imo. They were trailblazers, I tip my hat to them

You gonna do a 'warm up' trip to Morroco to find what needs fettling?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 26, 2020)

Morocco, convoy?

When we going?


----------



## Tookey (Aug 26, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Morocco, convoy?
> 
> When we going?


Ah, if only, I would jump at that but predict all my funds will need to be kept for my big trip. If you get any positive feedback/interest and create a private message 'conversation' thread please invite me as I would try and make it work.


----------



## runnach (Aug 26, 2020)

www.horizonsunlimited.com is a good source of travel information,lots of accounts from people leaving an area that you are entering Iran a good example

A lot of the info is aimed at bikers but insurance temporary importation etc is discussed in some depth


----------



## mark61 (Aug 26, 2020)

channa said:


> www.horizonsunlimited.com is a good source of travel information,lots of accounts from people leaving an area that you are entering Iran a good example
> 
> A lot of the info is aimed at bikers but insurance temporary importation etc is discussed in some depth


Been to a few of their UK meet ups and some of best/funniest or most memorable  travel stories have been from horisonsunlimited.

One was a woman giving a talk on her cycling trip to Siberia and how everything was freezing up more every day, first her tent, then all her food.

Another was a woman who had been traveling on foot around morocco, for three years, but she did have a couple of Camels to carry her gear. Anyway she had inadvertently ventured over the Algerian border and the military confiscated her Camels.

I did wonder if these were just wind ups, but have been assured they are true. Proper traveling, none of this soft luxurious driving around in a van lark.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 26, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Been to a few of their UK meet ups and some of best/funniest or most memorable  travel stories have been from horisonsunlimited.
> 
> One was a woman giving a talk on her cycling trip to Siberia and how everything was freezing up more every day, first her tent, then all her food.
> 
> ...


I have been thrashed by a local with a horse tail (horse not attached!) In Zimbabwe....no, I did not pay for the privelege before anyone asks!


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Now this is a beautiful compromise
> 
> VW LT40 4x4.........van porn
> 
> View attachment 85784


Yours for £40k!!!








						The Beastie - VW LT40 4x4 Ultimate Overland Expedition Camper Motorhome  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for The Beastie - VW LT40 4x4 Ultimate Overland Expedition Camper Motorhome at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 26, 2020)

I am always window shopping for 'alternative' soft 4x4 vans that could be made into campers, and a change to the usual Sprinter/ transit awd / t6 4motion etc.
Loads of RHD choice in Japan, but saw one of these the other day in the borders (Only in LHD):





						Citroen  Citroën Jumper Dangel 4x4 2004 Box-type delivery van - long Photo and Specs
					

Citroen Citroën Jumper Dangel 4x4 2004 Box-type delivery van - long - at ziz engineering online commercial vehicles directory



					heavycherry.com


----------



## Tookey (Aug 26, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> Yours for £40k!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate beauty is in the eye of the beholder but imo that is the sexiest van out there.....forget T5's, pimped Sprinters etc That is fantastic looking and great specs.

Dont have 40K.....but if I did, definitely


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I appreciate beauty is in the eye of the beholder but imo that is the sexiest van out there.....forget T5's, pimped Sprinters etc That is fantastic looking and great specs.
> 
> Dont have 40K.....but if I did, definitely


You would need that ground clearance when it floods in Hebden Bridge!!


----------



## mark61 (Aug 26, 2020)

Came across this sweet Saviem a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 26, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Came across this sweet Saviem a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 85814


Ooo. That is nice, did you get a peek inside?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Ooo. That is nice, did you get a peek inside?



Was empty van, not converted at all.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 26, 2020)

Will be interesting to drop in occasionally during the last auction hour of this mog









						Unimog 404 camper van. overland , expedition   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Unimog 404 camper van. overland , expedition  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mark61 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Will be interesting to drop in occasionally during the last auction hour of this mog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a little beauty, classic 404.  Ok if you have all the time in the world and quality ear muffs.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 26, 2020)

mark61 said:


> What a little beauty, classic 404.  Ok if you have all the time in the world and quality ear muffs.


I don't know much about mogs but was surprised that its petrol.


----------



## Boris7 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Around $100 a day I believe to travel thru China to have some gov monkey sitting in the cab with you telling you what you can I can't do !!
> 
> Don't see me going through China, been there and done a bit, didn't like it much.
> 
> ...





Tookey said:


> I suspect you already have it but 'overlander' by Chris Scott is excellent although all route info is now out of date it is still a valuable resource
> 
> 'First Overland' is an interesting read, I love the way it's written, very posh 'old school' but adds to it imo. They were trailblazers, I tip my hat to them
> 
> You gonna do a 'warm up' trip to Morroco to find what needs fettling?



Don't have the books but will order today.

Hadn't thought of that, I have driven to Morocco but that was 20 years ago in a works van (Movano) went to Casablanca and Marrakech, good trip with some nightmares thrown in.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I don't know much about mogs but was surprised that its petrol.


 No idea why, but there's a lot of petrol 404's and few diesels. All other Unimog ranges are pretty much all diesel though.


----------



## dane (Aug 27, 2020)

Completely as an aside, there's a YouTube channel called Itchyboots.  Dutch lady motorbiking around on a Himilayan, although she's swapped to a Honda while she's waiting to get back to the Americas.  The latest one is worth watching, if for nothing else, the collection of vans and trucks getting off the ferry in Iceland.  

Oh my.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 27, 2020)

dane said:


> Completely as an aside, there's a YouTube channel called Itchyboots.  Dutch lady motorbiking around on a Himilayan, although she's swapped to a Honda while she's waiting to get back to the Americas.  The latest one is worth watching, if for nothing else, the collection of vans and trucks getting off the ferry in Iceland.
> 
> Oh my.



Lovely pair of Iveco's. First one looks an Exploryx conversion.

Would love one of those too.


----------



## dane (Aug 27, 2020)

And on the subject of Mogs, was camped up next to this one last year in France.   The tyres were cracking and I remember having nightmares about how much that was going to cost, before waking up and realising it wasn't mine


----------



## mark61 (Aug 27, 2020)

Have seen tyres in dreadful states on some mogs over the years, owners don't seem bothered sometimes.

Lovely Toyota you have there.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2020)

Would not like taking the s/wheel of the roof.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 27, 2020)

Place near me sells Mogs - chassis versions or flatbacks for tree surgeons etc.

I go and drool over them every now and again. A mate of mine works there but he won't let me test drive one!


----------



## mark61 (Aug 27, 2020)

Only advice is don't drive a mog, keep it as a dream


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Only advice is don't drive a mog, keep it as a dream


Hope its not wet.


----------



## Greenmachine (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi, have you got a Delica JB-470? How do you like it? what's its 4x4 capability like? Thanks


----------



## Tookey (Aug 28, 2020)

Greenmachine said:


> Hi, have you got a Delica JB-470? How do you like it? what's its 4x4 capability like? Thanks


Yes I have, but only since January. So far I am very happy with camping in it but can not comment on 4x4 myself as I haven't  engaged it yet! As you have probably read in this thread another owner who is far more experienced than me rates the Deli's capabilities (bad track rather than off road)

You considering getting one?


----------



## Greenmachine (Aug 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Yes I have, but only since January. So far I am very happy with camping in it but can not comment on 4x4 myself as I haven't  engaged it yet! As you have probably read in this thread another owner who is far more experienced than me rates the Deli's capabilities (bad track rather than off road)
> 
> You considering getting one?


Yeah considering it. Not many in the UK so would probably look at importing from Japan. Bit confused about the whole import process and seems hard to know about the quality of the vehicle before you buy. I'll have a look at the other threads on the post. Interested in the slightly longer JB-500 too, seem to have a shower/toilet setup which looks good. Yeah get that not a full on off-roader but imagine you would be a bit more confident taking it into some more remote/poorly paved places. Thanks


----------



## Tookey (Aug 28, 2020)

Greenmachine said:


> Yeah considering it. Not many in the UK so would probably look at importing from Japan. Bit confused about the whole import process and seems hard to know about the quality of the vehicle before you buy. I'll have a look at the other threads on the post. Interested in the slightly longer JB-500 too, seem to have a shower/toilet setup which looks good. Yeah get that not a full on off-roader but imagine you would be a bit more confident taking it into some more remote/poorly paved places. Thanks


Best vid I know of for seeing it on a rough track. This Delica has been heavily modified though


----------



## Greenmachine (Aug 28, 2020)

Cheers, looks pretty cool. Look forward to hearing how you get on with yours. Don't break it.


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 29, 2020)

Greenmachine said:


> Yeah considering it. Not many in the UK so would probably look at importing from Japan. Bit confused about the whole import process and seems hard to know about the quality of the vehicle before you buy. I'll have a look at the other threads on the post. Interested in the slightly longer JB-500 too, seem to have a shower/toilet setup which looks good. Yeah get that not a full on off-roader but imagine you would be a bit more confident taking it into some more remote/poorly paved places. Thanks


The exchange rate doesnt help at the moment, and when I looked, it wasnt that attractive to import one, as the cost was much the same as finding a good one in UK.
I cant mail you, being a free member, but can try and answer any questions on the JB470 if you like. (Have had mine 3 years now).


----------



## Greenmachine (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks Davep, interesting you say not a great time to import and unfortunately I can't see the strength of the pound improving anytime soon to be honest. Do you think van would be good for a family of four (two young but growing kids) or too small? What speed can you sensibly cruise at on motorway? Do you think it is a quality conversion and how suited to cold weather camping? At the moment I have a T25 westfalia pop top that I love but would like to be a bit more adventurous and self sufficient. Thanks


----------



## Tookey (Aug 31, 2020)

Greenmachine said:


> Thanks Davep, interesting you say not a great time to import and unfortunately I can't see the strength of the pound improving anytime soon to be honest. Do you think van would be good for a family of four (two young but growing kids) or too small? What speed can you sensibly cruise at on motorway? Do you think it is a quality conversion and how suited to cold weather camping? At the moment I have a T25 westfalia pop top that I love but would like to be a bit more adventurous and self sufficient. Thanks


GM,

I did a 100+ hrs of research on what will the best vehicle to do a trip of  approximately 15,000 miles (some will be on unsealed roads) for a family of 3 in relative comfort and at the same time we can access everywhere in the UK your T25 can go. Due to medical reasons my license is restricted to 3.5T and my budget was 15K max. The Japanese have taken a competent 4x4 that fits into a supermarket space and somehow added a hab box that your family of 4 could be comfortable in, it is not a tardis though, with 4 you will be slightly on top of each other but within reason. Dave will give you better details on its rough track abilities but the compromise is that it is top heavy and is tippy, therefore it is for rough tracks and not off road.

The cab is basic and electrics minimal, personally I consider this an advantage, you might not. It is fun to drive. The 'fixed' bed is basically 2m square but when you push in the sliding part the hab box feels big. After practice I can turn the seats into a bed in approximately a 1 minute and it is longer than 2m and with 2 kids you wouldn't have to put it into 'wide mode'. I am 6'4" and due to an upcoming year of full timing I needed to be able to stand straight which I can do. When it comes to storage the Japanese stereotype of being able to do a lot with a small space is justified.

On the motorway mine is happiest at 60/65mph, above and she is working, you are not going anywhere quickly. The vantech hab box is one peice, the body will not leak, buying a moho over 20 yrs old you have to consider how great that is. Approach and departure angles are very good (for a camper) and ground clearance is ok, approximately 7". All terrain tyres fit on the 15" rims and are within the arches.

You are sat on top of the engine, she is not quiet but I assure you that you don't hear the engine, I hope that makes sense  

I have not done a winter and will have to leave that to Dave to answer. Obviously I am bias but I think you will be hard pushed to find a different vehicle that will allow you to be more adventurous and will give your family moho comfort for under 20k. If your budget is higher there are some beautiful 4x4 sprinters out there and some older Dailys. If you go Sprinter route be aware of the long tail and if viewing inspect the rear door seal thoroughly, if you plan on using rough tracks you don't want duelies on the back as a rock lodged between the wheels can be a very costly replacement of 2 tyres. I paid 10k, you will NOT get a Sprinter that your family can get into and comfortably holiday in the next day for that money. Our Deli's are not 'cool' you are not paying additional money for Merc/VW status. Don't misunderstand though, if the funds were available I would get a nice Sprinter....but quite simply they are not!!

You will have to be 'on it' to get JB470/500, mine was put on Saturday night and I viewed Sunday morning, by the time I got there 2 people had phoned, one wanting to put down a deposit before viewing and a 3rd phoned while I was viewing. I had missed one a month before cos a chap had driven through the night to be there first thing.

Dave can answer more technical stuff. You are welcome to view mine, I am in Todmorden (OL14)

Ps for 4 people you will need to carry additional water to the in built tank but there is a 2 perfect spots behind the front seats for containers and the roof space is good for panels

Pps the 470 comes in two different lay outs


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 31, 2020)

I have done a bit of a good points/ bad points summary but cant seem to pm it to you, and a bit lengthy (and of no interest to most on here!) to post.
There are only 2+ dog of us, but think Tookey has kids? so better to comment.
Its certainly all set up for a family of 4, but if you are over 6' it may be tight.
Sensible max cruising is 60 motorways, 50 A roads and 40 on twisty B roads.
Your T25 would handle better.
Brilliant in winter with 4wd for snow and built in tanks and great diesel heater.

If you could safely get an email address to me I could send you pics, but not sure how on a public forum...
Dave.
Post clashed with Tookeys!


----------



## Tookey (Aug 31, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> I have done a bit of a good points/ bad points summary but cant seem to pm it to you, and a bit lengthy (and of no interest to most on here!) to post.
> There are only 2+ dog of us, but think Tookey has kids? so better to comment.
> Its certainly all set up for a family of 4, but if you are over 6' it may be tight.
> Sensible max cruising is 60 motorways, 50 A roads and 40 on twisty B roads.
> ...


It's my thread Dave, permission granted to post your summary text


----------



## davep10000 (Aug 31, 2020)

Tookey said:


> It's my thread Dave, permission granted to post your summary text




OK, here goes, readers please move on if you are not interested! (But seeing all the 'toilet' threads..........!)
And no, wont be selling it anytime soon!


DELICA L300 VANTECH JB470.

1999 (T reg) L300 2.5L TD. 85BHP, Manual 5 speed with H+L transfer 4WD box. 28000 miles.
Toilet + shower compartment, on board waste and 40L fresh water tanks, Heat exchanger for hot water, compressor fridge, cooker, sink, rear aircon, Webasto diesel night heater, solar panels, twin leisure batteries, rear DAB radio, Wall mount TV, rear leather reclining chairs, roof bars, bike rack, 3 external lockers.


Good Points
Size only 4.7m x 1.9m x 2.8m. (size of a VW T5 SWB) park anywhere go anywhere.
6 seatbelted seats, 2 large double beds. Various layouts have been made.
6’ + headroom, cab walk through.
Plenty of cupboards (8)
Slide out ~ 6’ x 6’ large top bed or storage.
High quality factory build/ materials (to survive rough road abuse)
Seitz windows.
Fiamma side awning.
Brilliant for unsurfaced roads / snow … 4WD.
‘Industrial strength’ proper chassis, and ‘basic’ engineering (No computers on this one..)
Rear camera (wired in type)
Shower room small but perfectly usable, great for storing large stuff.

Bad Points
Poor fuel consumption (20 – 25 mpg) but could use 50% veg oil.
A bit top heavy due to narrow track (espec when windy or on sideslopes)
Very 1980’s period cab – not many mod cons (But has aircon and elec windows!).
Cruising speed not brilliant (OK at 60mph)
4WD has to be manually selected, not automatic.
Fairly small fuel tank (65 litres-ish)
Cam belt rather than chain.
No intercooler (not room for one) so limited power. 
Cab seats pretty basic. (limited height for better ones – SMART car ones may fit)
Ice cream van looks – either love it or hate it!

MOD’s we have done on ours.
Uprated rear springs, gas shocks all round, torsion bar tweaked.
235/75/15 BF Goodrich AT tyres.
2 x 100Ah leisure batteries, 50A Battery to battery converter, 100w solar panel and controller.
Dinitrol treated underneath.
Audi S line leather seats in rear
Extra tall landrover n/s wing mirror (folds back).
Hella off road spotlights.
Rear chassis leg extensions to take removable bike rack.
Lots of minor stuff like water level gauge, battery monitor, extra window, led lights.
---------------


Have had ours 3 years, and we just love it – cant believe how well designed it is, and has everything we need. Would really struggle to find anything (4wd) comparable without spending twice as much. We use it 12 months – really cosy in winter, heater is great.
Always get people wanting to see inside, and ‘what is it!’


----------



## Tookey (Aug 31, 2020)

First photo is nice, love the second one!!

My 98' has manual windows


----------



## Greenmachine (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks a lot for all that info, definitely seems like it could be the right vehicle for us based on what you have said. I would definitely be interested in having a look at your van sometime Tookey as the reality of the internal space may be the deciding factor, will have to join the site so can send messages more easily.I have looked at sprinters in the past but not the biggest fan of self conversions on the whole as think it must take a huge amount of work and money to get the spec up to a factory conversion, plus 4x4 sprinters are not cheap as you say. Will definitely be keeping my eye open for any JB-470s and 500s that come up for sale, not sure where to look apart from the regular places ... eBay, auto trader, car and classic... any other ideas? Would love to see a few other photos of the internal layout if anyone can post. Thanks again.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 1, 2020)

Greenmachine said:


> Thanks a lot for all that info, definitely seems like it could be the right vehicle for us based on what you have said. I would definitely be interested in having a look at your van sometime Tookey as the reality of the internal space may be the deciding factor, will have to join the site so can send messages more easily.I have looked at sprinters in the past but not the biggest fan of self conversions on the whole as think it must take a huge amount of work and money to get the spec up to a factory conversion, plus 4x4 sprinters are not cheap as you say. Will definitely be keeping my eye open for any JB-470s and 500s that come up for sale, not sure where to look apart from the regular places ... eBay, auto trader, car and classic... any other ideas? Would love to see a few other photos of the internal layout if anyone can post. Thanks again.


As Dave has already hinted, your request would now be more suitable to a conversation opposed to a forum thread. The location app on the site is so good that honestly joining is a no brainer and then we can private message


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 1, 2020)

One of these for me.


----------



## davep10000 (Sep 1, 2020)

Greenmachine said:


> Thanks Davep, interesting you say not a great time to import and unfortunately I can't see the strength of the pound improving anytime soon to be honest. Do you think van would be good for a family of four (two young but growing kids) or too small? What speed can you sensibly cruise at on motorway? Do you think it is a quality conversion and how suited to cold weather camping? At the moment I have a T25 westfalia pop top that I love but would like to be a bit more adventurous and self sufficient. Thanks


Just for comparison, the spec of this is identical to mine (theirs has slightly higher mileage ), but comes in at around £14500 then the shipping costs have to be added.
You should only be paying £10 - £14k for one already in this country, dependant on miles / condition.
[URL

https://www.ts-export.com/carsensor...rlab.net/car/MIS0506233201VU301288268200.html[/URL]

https://www.ts-export.com/carsensor...rlab.net/car/MIS0506233201VU301288268200.html[/URL]

Links dont seem to work but there are hundreds of 4wd motorhomes on the ts-export site


----------



## dane (Sep 2, 2020)

Similar style, but slightly larger are the Toyota Dyna based motorhomes (sometimes called CamRoad).  Seen a couple of 4wd ones, one was for sale recently.  2.8D n/a, auto and manual 4wd system is the same as in my HiAce, so it will be slow and thirsty, but generally reliable.

Those Mitsi's are very cool.  Think the one in the video above fell off a cliff earlier this year (no injuries!).


----------



## Tookey (Sep 2, 2020)

dane said:


> Similar style, but slightly larger are the Toyota Dyna based motorhomes (sometimes called CamRoad).  Seen a couple of 4wd ones, one was for sale recently.  2.8D n/a, auto and manual 4wd system is the same as in my HiAce, so it will be slow and thirsty, but generally reliable.
> 
> Those Mitsi's are very cool.  Think the one in the video above fell off a cliff earlier this year (no injuries!).


Off a cliff, 

The owner was selling it, do you know if it was the new owners that messed up? He wanted 25k for it!!!


----------



## mark61 (Sep 2, 2020)

Thats sad to hear, was a nice looking truck.

The video is a bit scary though, needs a couple of paving slabs on front bumper.


----------



## dane (Sep 3, 2020)

Ah, no different van.  But I think maybe the same guy? (I don't know him, but he's done a few HiAces I think)


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-HCyw7JKgb/


----------



## Admin (Sep 3, 2020)

This one for me:






It is based on a MAN 4x4 truck.

You can buy it as a camper or overlander, but you can also buy a shell and do a self build!



			https://www.torsus.eu/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/06_TORSUS-OVERLANDER.pdf


----------



## Tookey (Sep 3, 2020)

dane said:


> Ah, no different van.  But I think maybe the same guy? (I don't know him, but he's done a few HiAces I think)
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-HCyw7JKgb/


Very strange, different reg but I think it is the same Deli as the previous video  

Closer look and it's not but it's like one of them has copied the other! If it was a gentle roll hopefully damage was minimal.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 3, 2020)

Geeky Philip said:


> This one for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice layout, sweet vehicle


----------



## mark61 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah, those Torsus are lovely trucks, still a bit on the big side for europe, but their smaller Terrastorm appears to be a bit of body kit on VW/MAN panel van

Think the empty Praetorian start at around £150000.


----------



## dane (Sep 3, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Very strange, different reg but I think it is the same Deli as the previous video



Here's that van in action, think it's different.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 3, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Very strange, different reg but I think it is the same Deli as the previous video
> 
> Closer look and it's not but it's like one of them has copied the other! If it was a gentle roll hopefully damage was minimal.


 Shame, think the MH bit will take a bit of fixing after that.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 3, 2020)

dane said:


> Here's that van in action, think it's different.


Ok, I understand my own confusion.  I thought the Deli in the vid with the Toyota was the same as the one in the vid I posted, not paying attention!


----------



## mark61 (Sep 3, 2020)

dane said:


> Here's that van in action, think it's different.


 Great video. Need to get to Spain, now!.


----------



## chilewillie (Feb 12, 2021)

davep10000 said:


> I have done a bit of a good points/ bad points summary but cant seem to pm it to you, and a bit lengthy (and of no interest to most on here!) to post.
> There are only 2+ dog of us, but think Tookey has kids? so better to comment.
> Its certainly all set up for a family of 4, but if you are over 6' it may be tight.
> Sensible max cruising is 60 motorways, 50 A roads and 40 on twisty B roads.
> ...



Hi Davep10000!  Sorry to intrude, but found your post on the JB470 through a Google search.  I am really hoping you will be so kind as to give me whatever advice you can spare.  I'm about to buy one (maybe) and looking to collect as much info as possible beforehand.  The vehicle is in pretty good shape as far as I can tell (I've only seen photos and a 10 min walkaround video the owner made for me), but will make a 400km rt drive down to see in the the next week.  It only 71000km, 1995 model, interior looks in pretty good condition with some repairs needed. I'm recently retired and my wife and I are wanting to do a long, several months long trip after the pandemic conditions open up again.  Looks almost ideal for my use.  Hope to hear from you.  joe@cascada.net


----------



## Tookey (Feb 12, 2021)

chilewillie said:


> Hi Davep10000!  Sorry to intrude, but found your post on the JB470 through a Google search.  I am really hoping you will be so kind as to give me whatever advice you can spare.  I'm about to buy one (maybe) and looking to collect as much info as possible beforehand.  The vehicle is in pretty good shape as far as I can tell (I've only seen photos and a 10 min walkaround video the owner made for me), but will make a 400km rt drive down to see in the the next week.  It only 71000km, 1995 model, interior looks in pretty good condition with some repairs needed. I'm recently retired and my wife and I are wanting to do a long, several months long trip after the pandemic conditions open up again.  Looks almost ideal for my use.  Hope to hear from you.  joe@cascada.net


Have you put down a deposit? If reasonably priced it will sell very quickly I if you are in the UK


----------



## Tookey (Feb 12, 2021)

chilewillie said:


> Hi Davep10000!  Sorry to intrude, but found your post on the JB470 through a Google search.  I am really hoping you will be so kind as to give me whatever advice you can spare.  I'm about to buy one (maybe) and looking to collect as much info as possible beforehand.  The vehicle is in pretty good shape as far as I can tell (I've only seen photos and a 10 min walkaround video the owner made for me), but will make a 400km rt drive down to see in the the next week.  It only 71000km, 1995 model, interior looks in pretty good condition with some repairs needed. I'm recently retired and my wife and I are wanting to do a long, several months long trip after the pandemic conditions open up again.  Looks almost ideal for my use.  Hope to hear from you.  joe@cascada.net


Have you read post 93?


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 12, 2021)

chilewillie said:


> Hi Davep10000!  Sorry to intrude, but found your post on the JB470 through a Google search.  I am really hoping you will be so kind as to give me whatever advice you can spare.  I'm about to buy one (maybe) and looking to collect as much info as possible beforehand.  The vehicle is in pretty good shape as far as I can tell (I've only seen photos and a 10 min walkaround video the owner made for me), but will make a 400km rt drive down to see in the the next week.  It only 71000km, 1995 model, interior looks in pretty good condition with some repairs needed. I'm recently retired and my wife and I are wanting to do a long, several months long trip after the pandemic conditions open up again.  Looks almost ideal for my use.  Hope to hear from you.  joe@cascada.net


Joe,
As Guy says - have a look at post 93 above, but a few things I would add if you are buying one - the interior will speak for itself, as to condition etc, but let me know if you want some interior pics of mine, but beware they are all slightly different layouts!
Check the roof for any impact damage, but as its all one massive fibreglass shell, so repairs can be done.
It should be bone dry inside, one huge advantage for the style of construction.
If its a 1995, check its the turbo model, as some came without at that age, and you really do need the turbo (approx 85bhp)
Pretty obvious, but check its the 4wd version as well and maybe auto or manual. 
Check its had a cambelt recently, or budget accordingly.
The engine is pretty basic and bullet proof as long as its been serviced every 5000 miles or so, and never been overheated.
If its a manual the remote gearchange should be good but will not be as precise as a standard car as its all operated via cables.
The engine is accessed by lifting the passenger seat and floor complete (easier than it sounds).
On a test drive you will probably find its a bit 'wallowy' - it is, but you get used to it! Check the steering has no play, as the steering is a bit agricultural in its design , and needs looking after well on a heavy beast like this.
Mechanically its all very simple (thats the attraction) and parts are generally very easy to source (What country are you in?) and shared across many Mitsi platforms (Pajero etc).
Mileage wise - mine has done less than 50000Km but having briefly driven Guy's with a higher mileage, his drives exactly the same, a testament to the design, I think.
Tyre wear is quite heavy - I find the best size to be 235 75 15s on std rims.
MPG wise, I get between 20 and 28 mpg (Not sure what that is in L/Km) - it will never be economical, so consider that as one of the downsides maybe.

Let us know how you get on, and more than happy to help before you go to have a look at it. 
We wouldnt be without ours now, but the shape is perhaps not to everyones taste!

Dave.


----------



## Tookey (May 28, 2021)

Overland Explorers UK | Facebook
					

Welcome to the UK-Overlanders Public Facebook Group  UK Overlanders is a website and forum for overlanders based in the UK here you can discus overland trips, equipment reviews and share your vehicle...




					www.facebook.com
				




Mpg


----------



## mark61 (May 28, 2021)

Thats a proper beast. Don't see many of them around. Ex Italian military most probably.
No body else bought them


----------

